# now we're considering NZ???



## Barlea

Hello all! My family would really like to move out of the United States. We have looked into several Caribbean islands, Malta and now NZ. So far it seems like the right place for us. We are interested in living on the north island in/near Auckland because of the weather and the proximity to the city will allow more job opportunities for my husband. The top priorities for us would be safety and education for our children. What towns/suburbs/areas of Auckland should we look into? Which are family friendly? Areas to avoid? Can a family of four or five live off of NZ$50,000 a year? We live on a strict budget now, we don't eat out or shop often, but our kids do take gymnastics. Just need to be able to pay our bills and feed ourselves with the occasional day out. My husband is currently a buyer for manufactoring company. Would he be able to find a job like that? What is the best job for an expat to apply for? 

I'm sure there are more questions but I'll start with those. Thanks in advance!


----------



## escapedtonz

Barlea said:


> Hello all! My family would really like to move out of the United States. We have looked into several Caribbean islands, Malta and now NZ. So far it seems like the right place for us. We are interested in living on the north island in/near Auckland because of the weather and the proximity to the city will allow more job opportunities for my husband. The top priorities for us would be safety and education for our children. What towns/suburbs/areas of Auckland should we look into? Which are family friendly? Areas to avoid? Can a family of four or five live off of NZ$50,000 a year? We live on a strict budget now, we don't eat out or shop often, but our kids do take gymnastics. Just need to be able to pay our bills and feed ourselves with the occasional day out. My husband is currently a buyer for manufactoring company. Would he be able to find a job like that? What is the best job for an expat to apply for?
> 
> I'm sure there are more questions but I'll start with those. Thanks in advance!


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Sorry cant help you out with Auckland as I have no experience of it yet other than some family friends who have lived in Whangaparoa a while. 
Visiting in 2 weeks 
What I can say is you will most definitely struggle on a salary of NZ $50k for 4 people let alone 5.
I've always said a minimum of NZ $80k for a couple and one child, but this is for the rest of NZ, not Auckland which has a higher cost of living.
NZ $50k works out to around NZ $790 a week. For the size of house you need, you will have to pay around NZ $500 a week in rent.
NZ $290 isn't much left to cover utilities, food, clothing, school fees, transport, maybe a car, savings etc.

Best jobs for expats are the ones in an area of absolute skill shortage - see the latest list here :-

http://glossary.immigration.govt.nz...8325-7041A727A9D5/0/INZ109311February2013.pdf


----------



## Barlea

Thanks for the responses.

Escapedtonz- Thanks for the number of $80,000. After doing the conversion it comes out to about US$63,300 which is more than he makes now, but not so far out of reach that it's plausible. I'll probably work (try to) once the kids go to school. They're still little, 3.5 and 18 months. We are debating having a third . Also we won't be able to move for about two years so that gives us plenty of time to sort things out, but we would like to have a clear plan. We cant afford a trip to check things out so the move will be based on extensive research and following our gut insticts! 

I have tried looking into some towns, but seem a bit short on info, except on Wikipedia, which I don't totally trust. I don't mind living a bit rurally as long as the schools are good, but would like easy access to a larger city for basic shopping and activities. We would also like my husband's commutte to be under 20 minutes if possible. He has looked at the special skills list and is considering going back to school if it will make things easier for us. 

Some questions regarding schools:
Children of expats can attend public schools free correct? Except the standard fees for uniforms, books, suppliss etc?
How important is the decile rating and what exactly does it mean? Does it effect/pertain to the quality of education?


----------



## Barlea

Also I'm assuming that $80k a year is before taxes???


----------



## escapedtonz

Barlea said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> Escapedtonz- Thanks for the number of $80,000. After doing the conversion it comes out to about US$63,300 which is more than he makes now, but not so far out of reach that it's plausible. I'll probably work (try to) once the kids go to school. They're still little, 3.5 and 18 months. We are debating having a third . Also we won't be able to move for about two years so that gives us plenty of time to sort things out, but we would like to have a clear plan. We cant afford a trip to check things out so the move will be based on extensive research and following our gut insticts!
> 
> I have tried looking into some towns, but seem a bit short on info, except on Wikipedia, which I don't totally trust. I don't mind living a bit rurally as long as the schools are good, but would like easy access to a larger city for basic shopping and activities. We would also like my husband's commutte to be under 20 minutes if possible. He has looked at the special skills list and is considering going back to school if it will make things easier for us.
> 
> Some questions regarding schools:
> Children of expats can attend public schools free correct? Except the standard fees for uniforms, books, suppliss etc?
> How important is the decile rating and what exactly does it mean? Does it effect/pertain to the quality of education?


Yes the NZ $80k is a gross figure but I'd say you would struggle on this for a family of 4 living around Auckland.
Considering rent and the cost of living maybe a minimum NZ $100k ?
Really all depends how you live and what you want out of life.

The costs for children to attend school all depends on the visa you hold.
If you have a Temporary Work Visa you must pay International Student Fees for each child in the form of a monetary donation per term I think - not that clued up on this but it's what I'm led to believe.
If you hold Residency then I don't think there are any school fees for children attending a state school.

Decile rating is just a ranking for each school. It relates to the social quality of the families who's kids attend the school.
So it looks at where the kids live, how many people in the household, the jobs, salaries and education of the parents who's kids attend the school.
1 is the lowest, 10 is the highest.
So for a school with a decile rating of 10 expect the surrounding area to be affluent with good large housing without big families living in them and we'll educated / well paid parents in good jobs.
The lower the score, the more assistance that school gets from the government.

Absolutely no relationship to the quality of teaching or services available at the school - common misconception!


----------



## topcat83

What kind of visa are you looking at applying for, Barlea?
What kind of work does your husband do?
The starting point is - would he be able to get a job offer, or could he get over 140 points? 
Otherwise it is very unlikely you'll be able to get a visa in the first place.

Look at Find a Visa homepage


----------



## sweetas

Barlea said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> We would also like my husband's commutte to be under 20 minutes if possible.


Unfortunately life in Auckland is often not conducive to short commuting times!


----------



## Barlea

Thanks for all the info everyone. 

We would like a permanent live and work visa. If we need to start out with a two year and work towards permanent, that's fine. My husband gets 100 points right now. His job is actually part of the special skills list, but he doesn't have a degree so he can't apply for that visa right now. He just earned the job through promotions and learned how to do it through on-the-job training. Even before this he was thinking of getting certified and we came across a British training program for certification, CIPS (would love info on this if anyone is familiar with it). If he completes this or possibly a similar program that his job will pay for, he can then apply for the special skills visa which will help considerably (correct?). I also noticed that in the future growth category these is a need for people in the arts. I have a BA in studio art. I wasn't planning to work right away, but maybe that will help us??? 

It seems that you get more points for applying for jobs outside of Auckland? I was reading about Morrinsville which appears to be an artsy community. Is this correct? Is it a nice place to live? Also my "husband" and I aren't actually married, lol. Will things be easier if we are?


----------



## Barlea

As far as what we want out of life... We want our kids to get a good education, enjoy their activities, and not have to worry about them getting shot by a crazy person while doing so. We don't need a lot. Just need to pay our bills and put food on the table.


----------



## sweetas

Barlea said:


> Thanks for all the info everyone.
> It seems that you get more points for applying for jobs outside of Auckland? I was reading about Morrinsville which appears to be an artsy community. Is this correct? Is it a nice place to live?


I wouldn't have described Morrinsville as artsy, but maybe there's an underground that I don't know about! More a small, quiet town servicing a dairy farming area. Homes are cheap to buy there though.

When I think of places I associate with arty communities, I think more of the Nelson area and Wellington. There are also lots of smaller coastal hideaways that attract arty sorts, for example in the Coromandel, West Coast of the South Island...

I can assure you that your children should not need to fear getting shot in NZ! From reading your priorities, it sounds as though you may enjoy life in NZ, once you've done your research and found a way to make it work.


----------



## topcat83

Barlea said:


> ...It seems that you get more points for applying for jobs outside of Auckland? I was reading about Morrinsville which appears to be an artsy community. Is this correct? Is it a nice place to live? Also my "husband" and I aren't actually married, lol. Will things be easier if we are?


I think it's only if you apply for work in certain areas - and i don't think Morrinsville is in the list.

As for 'Artsy' - well, it's a nice little town (I travel through it every day) but I wouldn't describe it as that! It's just an nice, normal, rural town that's big enough for a couple of supermarkets and a 'high street' but not much more.

I'd maybe describe Motueka (top of South Island) or some of the places around the Coromandel as 'artsy'.


----------



## escapedtonz

Barlea said:


> Thanks for all the info everyone.
> 
> We would like a permanent live and work visa. If we need to start out with a two year and work towards permanent, that's fine. My husband gets 100 points right now. His job is actually part of the special skills list, but he doesn't have a degree so he can't apply for that visa right now. He just earned the job through promotions and learned how to do it through on-the-job training. Even before this he was thinking of getting certified and we came across a British training program for certification, CIPS (would love info on this if anyone is familiar with it). If he completes this or possibly a similar program that his job will pay for, he can then apply for the special skills visa which will help considerably (correct?). I also noticed that in the future growth category these is a need for people in the arts. I have a BA in studio art. I wasn't planning to work right away, but maybe that will help us???
> 
> It seems that you get more points for applying for jobs outside of Auckland? I was reading about Morrinsville which appears to be an artsy community. Is this correct? Is it a nice place to live? Also my "husband" and I aren't actually married, lol. Will things be easier if we are?


Maybe applying with you as a principal applicant would be better for the points ?
Doesn't necessarily mean you will have to find skilled work or be in skilled work for a long time.
All depends on the visa conditions if you are successful.
Take my case. I was the principal applicant as an electrical engineer. My wife secondary as a nurse. We actually got more points with my wife as principal (155) but since she was on maternity at the time we went with me as principal (150).
When we got the visas there was no conditions relating to work at all. We could have come here and neither of us actually required to work.
If this happened in your case, you could get the visas with you as principal but your hubby get a job so you can live.
Always best be prepared that you may have to work though as no-one knows what goes through the mind of a Case Officer!!!

Won't make any difference if you are married. You will still have to prove to Immigration that you have been in a long and happy relationship that is going to last.


----------



## Barlea

sweetas said:


> I wouldn't have described Morrinsville as artsy, but maybe there's an underground that I don't know about! More a small, quiet town servicing a dairy farming area. Homes are cheap to buy there though.
> 
> When I think of places I associate with arty communities, I think more of the Nelson area and Wellington. There are also lots of smaller coastal hideaways that attract arty sorts, for example in the Coromandel, West Coast of the South Island...
> 
> *I can assure you that your children should not need to fear getting shot in NZ! From reading your priorities, it sounds as though you may enjoy life in NZ, once you've done your research and found a way to make it work.*


You have NO IDEA how happy that makes me!!! As much as I want and feel like we need to move to another country, it is still very scary. Even will a lot of research and thought, you still never know until you get there if it's right or not, but this gives me hope!



topcat83 said:


> I think it's only if you apply for work in certain areas - and i don't think Morrinsville is in the list.
> 
> As for 'Artsy' - well, it's a nice little town (I travel through it every day) but I wouldn't describe it as that! It's just an nice, normal, rural town that's big enough for a couple of supermarkets and a 'high street' but not much more.
> 
> I'd maybe describe Motueka (top of South Island) or some of the places around the Coromandel as 'artsy'.


Is there a list somewhere? If so where can I find it?

He answered all the questions on the points thing twice. The second time he just changed the answer to job in Auckland from "yes" to "no" and his score went up. It never asked what other area his job would be located in. 

On the Morrinsville town website it mentions The Wallace Art gallery which displays work from locals. It boasts about changing the exhibit a lot which led me to believe it is an artsy town. I'll look into those other areas as well. Thanks!



escapedtonz said:


> Maybe applying with you as a principal applicant would be better for the points ?
> Doesn't necessarily mean you will have to find skilled work or be in skilled work for a long time.
> All depends on the visa conditions if you are successful.
> Take my case. I was the principal applicant as an electrical engineer. My wife secondary as a nurse. We actually got more points with my wife as principal (155) but since she was on maternity at the time we went with me as principal (150).
> When we got the visas there was no conditions relating to work at all. We could have come here and neither of us actually required to work.
> If this happened in your case, you could get the visas with you as principal but your hubby get a job so you can live.
> Always best be prepared that you may have to work though as no-one knows what goes through the mind of a Case Officer!!!
> 
> Won't make any difference if you are married. You will still have to prove to Immigration that you have been in a long and happy relationship that is going to last.


That is very interesting! What kind of visa did you have then? Just a work visa? Could I just work part time and him full? I really don't want to work until my youngest is in first grade, but I will do what I have to obviously! Also could I have my own little business? I make paper bead bracelets to sell. Could I do that there?

We'll probably end up getting married just to unify the family for the move, but it's nice to know we don't have to. When we were looking into the Cayman Islands we would've had to have gotten married to move there because you can't claim a domestic partner as a dependent there. 

I did a bit of reading about Hamilton last night. It seems like a nice city/area to live and the rentals are a bit cheaper, probably more in our price range. Is it a nice, safe area? Good schools? I read there is aircraft and boat manufacturing there which could mean a job for my husband.

I have to say that all the pictures of NZ seem so unreal (in a good way)! The perfect greenery with trees and rolling hills and mountains and beaches. It looks so perfect that it almost doesn't seem real. Like its drawn up for a fairy tale or something! Seriously, it's a little ridiculous .


----------



## escapedtonz

Barlea said:


> You have NO IDEA how happy that makes me!!! As much as I want and feel like we need to move to another country, it is still very scary. Even will a lot of research and thought, you still never know until you get there if it's right or not, but this gives me hope!
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a list somewhere? If so where can I find it?
> 
> He answered all the questions on the points thing twice. The second time he just changed the answer to job in Auckland from "yes" to "no" and his score went up. It never asked what other area his job would be located in.
> 
> On the Morrinsville town website it mentions The Wallace Art gallery which displays work from locals. It boasts about changing the exhibit a lot which led me to believe it is an artsy town. I'll look into those other areas as well. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> That is very interesting! What kind of visa did you have then? Just a work visa? Could I just work part time and him full? I really don't want to work until my youngest is in first grade, but I will do what I have to obviously! Also could I have my own little business? I make paper bead bracelets to sell. Could I do that there?
> 
> We'll probably end up getting married just to unify the family for the move, but it's nice to know we don't have to. When we were looking into the Cayman Islands we would've had to have gotten married to move there because you can't claim a domestic partner as a dependent there.
> 
> I did a bit of reading about Hamilton last night. It seems like a nice city/area to live and the rentals are a bit cheaper, probably more in our price range. Is it a nice, safe area? Good schools? I read there is aircraft and boat manufacturing there which could mean a job for my husband.
> 
> I have to say that all the pictures of NZ seem so unreal (in a good way)! The perfect greenery with trees and rolling hills and mountains and beaches. It looks so perfect that it almost doesn't seem real. Like its drawn up for a fairy tale or something! Seriously, it's a little ridiculous .


My process timeline is in my post signature at the bottom of my posts. As you will see we secured Residency visas eventually.

If you, as the principal applicant claim for skilled employment and you are presented with work conditions on your visa, the job must be over 30hrs a week according to the Ops Manual. Has to be full time for at least 3 months I think. When you have done the 3 months you inform Immigration and they remove the work condition, which in effect would allow you then to go part time or even resign ?
Your hubby as secondary applicant will be able to work anywhere and do anything he can get a job doing, so he could be the main bread winner full time from the start.
Yes you could have your own business but it's not something you will get a visa for via the Skilled Migrant Route. Maybe you could progress into this one day although if you remain the secondary applicant you could start your own business up no problem, anytime.
If you are meaning to use this method to gain a visa then you will need to look at a Business Residency Visa and I think you need pots of money for investment etc.

NZ recognise parters as long term companions, any sex, not just maried couples and in all cases one has to prove the validity of that relationship over the years you have been in it so photo's, travel tickets, joint bills etc etc.

Yes I quite like Hamilton. Personally like the feel of it. Get there often due to work and have to stay in the city centre. I've been out in the city at night on my own and never felt intimidated or unsafe etc.
You do get the young kids driving through the centre revving engines and trying to do a burnout sometimes but that's just kids being kids.
You wouldn't actually go into the city that often though. Maybe only for shopping, a meal in the evening or a pub crawl. You wouldn't live in the city. There are some very nice surroundings and many of my colleagues live around Hamilton. Cambridge is very nice and a bigger village. Matamata is nice but a smaller village much like Morrinsville.
No idea about schools but my colleagues don't complain about them.
Aircraft and boat manufacturing not so sure. There is a flight school there at the airport where young cadets are trained to be pilots.

Ha Ha the lierature that sells NZ is a tad misleading. Those places exist for sure, but they aren't the places that you would live near as they are generally remote and just holiday destinations. We expected fantastic beaches in Wellington and although there are many beaches, there is only really one or two decent beaches. The rest are so windswept and covered in drift wood they are only good for walking the dog!
You need to take off the rose tinted glasses. 
In reality and in the places that one would live, NZ looks just like anywhere else. Full of houses, petrol stations, businesses, shops, railway stations although with a mountain range or the coast in close proximity. Ns surely has way more beautiful scenery as more of it has been left untouched or not developed due to the lack of people here.


----------



## topcat83

Barlea said:


> You have NO IDEA how happy that makes me!!! As much as I want and feel like we need to move to another country, it is still very scary. Even will a lot of research and thought, you still never know until you get there if it's right or not, but this gives me hope!


I can understand that - any new place is a tad scary. Please don't come here thinking there is no crime though. There is - but the scale of it when compared to where I come from (London) is tiny in comparison. 

I love to read the local police reports - they amuse me. First line of the latest one - 'A bicycle is still being held at the Ngatea Police Station....' I wonder what crime it committed 





> Is there a list somewhere? If so where can I find it?
> 
> He answered all the questions on the points thing twice. The second time he just changed the answer to job in Auckland from "yes" to "no" and his score went up. It never asked what other area his job would be located in.


Just looked up 'the manual' and you may be right. See SM9 Bonus points: employment outside the Auckland region - this looks like it's reasonably new (well it mentions the territories covered by the Auckland Council, and that's only been around for a couple of years).



> On the Morrinsville town website it mentions The Wallace Art gallery which displays work from locals. It boasts about changing the exhibit a lot which led me to believe it is an artsy town. I'll look into those other areas as well. Thanks!


There are quite a few towns with little galleries like this. One of my favourites is in the old school house, on the road between Thames & Coromandel Town. It is full of art work from locals. And on that note - I'd really look at Thames. It's a lovely little place.



> ...............
> 
> I did a bit of reading about Hamilton last night. It seems like a nice city/area to live and the rentals are a bit cheaper, probably more in our price range. Is it a nice, safe area? Good schools? I read there is aircraft and boat manufacturing there which could mean a job for my husband.


I'm working there at the moment, and have been very impressed with it. Most of the people I'm working with seem happy here - I haven't heard too many gripes! For one of New Zealand's largest cities though it ain't huge! It's fourth after Auckland, Wellington & Christchurch with just over 200K population.



> I have to say that all the pictures of NZ seem so unreal (in a good way)! The perfect greenery with trees and rolling hills and mountains and beaches. It looks so perfect that it almost doesn't seem real. Like its drawn up for a fairy tale or something! Seriously, it's a little ridiculous .


After 7 years we're still blown away by the scenery and open spaces. I drive an hour to work through the most wonderful lush, green countryside of Waikato, and this area isn't really considered a tourist area. 

However, once you've been here a while, you realise that you can't live on scenery - you still have to work to pay the bills. And the smaller towns means fewer jobs. Hence why so many people end up in Auckland - with 1.5 million people it is by far the biggest area of employment.


----------



## Barlea

Thanks to both of you! So much information, very helpful. 

Lol, I can assure you I am not looking through rose tinted glasses . I have looked at vacation and travel pics, but mostly pics of the towns, schools and housing listings. I know that the day to day life will be much the same there as here; mundane and routine at times. That being said, it is still very different from anywhere I've lived, especially now since I live in the dry, dirty, dusty, brown, brown, beige and brown desert of Arizona. We are from Texas and even though it is definitely much greener than where we are now, it's not green GREEN like the pics from NZ. Texas has rolling hills and trees, but no mountains and not many (natural) lakes. 

I am not looking for no crime as that would be impossible unless we bought our own island and we were the only inhabitants . I am just looking for very low to nearly non existent violent crime, mostly pertaining to gun violence. From what I've read and understand about the gun laws in NZ, they are very strict (correct me if I'm wrong) and deaths from shootings are extremely low, especially when compared to the United States. The Republican party of the United States gets a lot of funding from the the NRA (National Rifle Association) and even with mass shootings occurring as often as they do, they aren't going to do anything to tighten gun control in this country, at least not for a long time. Though some people think I am paranoid, the thought of sending my children to school everyday is very stressful to me. Too many of these perfect little towns have been destroyed by random acts of gun violence so to protect our children and relieve anxiety, we have decided to leave. There are an abundance of other reasons, most can be linked back to the government, but that is the big one. Didn't mean to go on a tangent, lol, but anyway... So far the only things I don't like about NZ are that Pit Bull Terriers are banned which means we can't bring our dog  (breaks my heart already) and the distance from our families, but thank goodness for airplanes. 

So I looked into Thames and it looks very nice! Reasonable rental prices, very pretty small town. Only concerns are that it's very far from a large city (hour-hour and a half) which is not too big of a deal, but my daughter will need a gymnastics class and I couldn't find one. I found a gymnastics club, but not a training place or school. Not sure if there is a difference, between a club and school, but club doesn't seem as formal to me?

I also did a job search for my husband over the entire country. I would say 80% of the jobs came up in the Auckland area, boo! About 15% came up in Wellington, don't really care for the weather there, but would take it over here and the rest were on the South Island, which I am sure is lovely, but due to weather, no thank you . Kinda bummed about that, but as many of these small towns that claim to have manufacturing businesses I hope that something pops up in an area we want to be when we are ready to move, otherwise, I think we'll have to be stretch our wallets and live near Auckland. 

I registered my husband on that working in-New Zealand website. I can't find a way to contact them though to ask about his certifications. Anyone know of a recruiter I can contact about this? 

A couple questions about school. I read the sticky which was very helpful, but with the backwards seasons I need to clarify a couple things. The first day of school is in January correct? What date is typically the first day? And children cannot begin Year Zero (which I would assume is the equivalent of kindergarten) until they have already turned 5? My daughter's birthday is the first week of January and she'll turn five in 2015, is that when she would start? I would like to be moved before she has to start school so I don't have to home school here. 

I know I wrote a book! Thanks in advance for any help!!!


----------



## inhamilton

Barlea said:


> A couple questions about school. I read the sticky which was very helpful, but with the backwards seasons I need to clarify a couple things. The first day of school is in January correct? What date is typically the first day? And children cannot begin Year Zero (which I would assume is the equivalent of kindergarten) until they have already turned 5? My daughter's birthday is the first week of January and she'll turn five in 2015, is that when she would start? I would like to be moved before she has to start school so I don't have to home school here.
> 
> I know I wrote a book! Thanks in advance for any help!!!


First day of school for the year is usually around the first week of february, or the last few days of january. 
Kids go to kindergarten at ages 3 or 4, then they start school as soon as they turn 5. So your child can go to kindy when she gets here, and then she will go to school as soon as the year opens in 2015.

In regards the scenery, in the Waikato (Hamilton) its most dairy farmland. To the South is the volcanic plateau (large mountains, skiing etc) and Lake Taupo. To the north east is the Coromandel and the Bay of Plenty with its (in my view beautiful) beaches. Living in say Hamilton though, its probably pretty much the same sort of landscape as any other small city in the UK and after a while the scenery becomes a part of your everyday living and you're more concerned with working, cooking, cleaning etc etc as per any other place you would live. 

Crime - there is certainly crime. There are robberies, assaults, murders etc etc. Not sure how it compares with where you live though.


----------



## Barlea

inhamilton said:


> First day of school for the year is usually around the first week of february, or the last few days of january.
> Kids go to kindergarten at ages 3 or 4, then they start school as soon as they turn 5. So your child can go to kindy when she gets here, and then she will go to school as soon as the year opens in 2015.
> 
> In regards the scenery, in the Waikato (Hamilton) its most dairy farmland. To the South is the volcanic plateau (large mountains, skiing etc) and Lake Taupo. To the north east is the Coromandel and the Bay of Plenty with its (in my view beautiful) beaches. Living in say Hamilton though, its probably pretty much the same sort of landscape as any other small city in the UK and after a while the scenery becomes a part of your everyday living and you're more concerned with working, cooking, cleaning etc etc as per any other place you would live.
> 
> Crime - there is certainly crime. There are robberies, assaults, murders etc etc. Not sure how it compares with where you live though.


Thanks so much! We are estimating our move to be in about two years, but I hope we can make it there before she starts elementary/primary school. I think it would be easier on her. 

I grew up in rural Texas in the US, so I am used to farmland, but I enjoy the access and accommodations that a city provides. My husband securing a job is very important so we'll probably just end up wherever he can get work. 

Crime there is nothing compared to here! Like I said, I know there is no such thing as zero crime and I am not worried about things like theft (we plan to get a large dog, not only because we enjoy them and I think it's good for the kids, but they also deter thieves), just violent crimes, mostly public shootings. I was comparing stats that I found on this website. Definitely a gigantic difference in gun killings between the US and NZ.

Guns in the United States: Facts, Figures and Firearm Law

Guns in New Zealand: Facts, Figures and Firearm Law


----------



## inhamilton

Barlea said:


> Crime there is nothing compared to here! Like I said, I know there is no such thing as zero crime and I am not worried about things like theft (we plan to get a large dog, not only because we enjoy them and I think it's good for the kids, but they also deter thieves), just violent crimes, mostly public shootings. I was comparing stats that I found on this website. Definitely a gigantic difference in gun killings between the US and NZ.
> 
> Guns in the United States: Facts, Figures and Firearm Law
> 
> Guns in New Zealand: Facts, Figures and Firearm Law


Well, generally the only people who have guns in NZ are hunters, who require a gun licence. The police don't even carry them in their day to day duties.


----------



## topcat83

inhamilton said:


> Well, generally the only people who have guns in NZ are hunters, who require a gun licence. The police don't even carry them in their day to day duties.


...and I can say that they ask a lot of questions if you want a licence for one! My husband has a licence because we live on a rural property (useful for possum extermination) and before they'd give him one they came and interviewed him, me and a personal friend. I was asked (once he'd been sent away) whether I felt safe if he was given a licence. Not a guarantee, I know.

We always get a couple of hunters shooting a fellow hunter each year - and each case is met with incredulity at their stupidity and lack of safe gun handling.


----------



## Barlea

topcat83 said:


> ...and I can say that they ask a lot of questions if you want a licence for one! My husband has a licence because we live on a rural property (useful for possum extermination) and before they'd give him one they came and interviewed him, me and a personal friend. I was asked (once he'd been sent away) whether I felt safe if he was given a licence. Not a guarantee, I know.
> 
> We always get a couple of hunters shooting a fellow hunter each year - and each case is met with incredulity at their stupidity and lack of safe gun handling.


I love that! I read an article by an American living there who detailed the gun licensing process. I wish they took guns half as seriously here. I honestly don't have a problem with gun ownership it just needs to be well regulated.


----------

